# Wanted: Maui, Week of March 2-8



## LisaH (Jan 23, 2019)

DS and his GF decided to take a last minute vacation. Obviously no idea about timeshare planning  Prefer 1 BR but a studio will work as well. Friday March 1 check-in is also OK.


----------



## LisaH (Feb 2, 2019)

Still looking...


----------



## LisaH (Feb 18, 2019)

Still looking


----------



## LisaH (Feb 21, 2019)

Got an exchange! Just to remind everyone Hawaii weeks do show up last minute quite reliably. I'm glad it worked out this time again.  Also, both RCI and II offer 24 hour grace period for cancellation up to 3 and 7 days respectively before the check-in date, a nice perk to have.


----------



## wilma (Feb 21, 2019)

LisaH said:


> Got an exchange! Just to remind everyone Hawaii weeks do show up last minute quite reliably. I'm glad it worked out this time again.  Also, both RCI and II offer 24 hour grace period for cancellation up to 3 and 7 days respectively before the check-in date, a nice perk to have.


Which resort did you get last minute?


----------



## LisaH (Feb 21, 2019)

wilma said:


> Which resort did you get last minute?


I got 1 BR sleep 4 at Kahana Falls via RCI. I could have gotten a 3 BR at Sands of Kahana from II had I booked it a little faster two days ago. By the time I was through to the final payment, it was gone!


----------



## Luanne (Feb 21, 2019)

LisaH said:


> I got 1 BR sleep 4 at Kahana Falls via RCI. I could have gotten a 3 BR at Sands of Kahana from II had I booked it a little faster two days ago. By the time I was through to the final payment, it was gone!


Had you put in an ongoing search, or just kept checking daily?


----------



## LisaH (Feb 21, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Had you put in an ongoing search, or just kept checking daily?


I did have an ongoing search with RCI but it stopped working 30 days prior to the check-in date. I think II doesn't accept OGS within 60 days so didn't try with them. I have been doing daily search for the past week. Probably have missed some resorts but this place should work for them.


----------

